

Concur.next — Parallel I/O (clojure) - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/11/18/Clojure-Parallel-I-O

======
megaduck
It's interesting that Clojure was able to beat Perl in the "Wide Finder"
contest. In the first Wide Finder, Perl blew the doors off of everything else,
including Erlang and OCaml. For Wide Finder 2, Perl drifted towards the
bottom, but was still dramatically faster than any other interpreted language
like Python or Ruby. It sounds like Tim's naive Clojure code is running at
Scala-like speeds, which is quite encouraging.

For those of you not familiar with the Wide Finder project, it's a benchmark
(sorta) that Tim Bray uses to compare different programming languages. The
basic idea is to do simple text parsing on a massive log file. It's an easily
parallelizable problem, which makes it a prime candidate for testing all these
nifty new highly concurrent languages.

For more background, you should probably start here:
[http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2007/09/20/Wide-
Finde...](http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2007/09/20/Wide-Finder)

